# New Local Gaming Store in Denver Colorado



## The_Forge (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey All,

I am the proud owner of a new local Gaming Store in Denver Colorado.  

The Forge, we are located in the south west Littleton, in the south east corner of Cole Mine Ave and Wadsworth.  Just about 1 1/2 south of SouthWest Plaza Mall.  We just opened our doors and would like to get the word out that we are open.  By being listed on your web site.  We carry D & D, and many more RPGs, A plethra of CCGs, we are a chapter approved Games Workshop Store, Wizkid products, and a nice selection of Board Games.  We will be holding many tournaments as the weeks progress.  At this time we are in the process of getting our Web Site established.  But I can give you all the juicy bits of info.

Our address is

8250 Coal Mine Ave # 9
Littleton CO 80123

Phone Number is 

303-904-FORGE (3674)
303-904-3678 fax

Store hours are 

Mon-Thur 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Fri- Sat    10:00 am - 10:00 pm
Sun         10:00 am - 6:00 pm

Let me know if there is you need.     

Wes Robinson
Owner of The Forge


----------



## Emirikol (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome to town!

Jay Hafner
Lakewood


----------



## Emirikol (Jun 30, 2004)

Wes,

Email me.  I'd be interested in running some Living Greyhawk games at your store 

Jay Hafner
jayhafner @ lycos.com


----------



## marketingman (Jul 1, 2004)

Hazzah for the captialist way of life..  Had my own store for 15 years until I retired last July and started surfing the Web need an info just visit me at www.silven.com.


----------

